
MusicBox: a truly powerful visualization of your music library - alexandros
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/12/15/musicbox-a-truly-powerful-visualization-of-your-music-library/
======
nickb
From the thesis:

 _MusicBox is written in Java 6, and uses Processingfor drawing the visuals.
Its dependencies are written in Python (for creating the cached soundsieve
thumbnails) and Perl (for uploading and retrieving analysis result ﬁles from
The Echo Nest). Audio analysis depends on The Echo Nest Analyze API [56] and
Rhythm Histogram Matlab code from the Vienna University of Technology .
Jonathan Hilliker created the icons used for the playlist playback buttons._

The Echo Nest (the.echonest.com) seems to be the classification engine that
makes it possible.

~~~
atarashi
The Echo Nest was co-founded by a member of her group at the media lab.

------
mynameishere
_beats per minute, length, tone, and a whole bunch of other semi-tangible
quantities_

Not once have I ever gone through my collection looking for a song fitting any
of the above particular qualities. Maybe some have, but when Pink floyd, the
Clash, and Beethoven can occasionally aggree on BPM, it becomes a distinctly
useless metric.

~~~
mullr
But for a DJ looking to beat match songs, it's a pretty important thing.

